# Polygonfläche vom Würfel mit Bildern füllen



## Guest (29. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig bei euch, denn ich habe ein kleines Problem. ^^

Ich versuche einen 2 D Würfel mit Rotation zu realisieren der mit Hilfe von Polygonen zusammengerechnet wird.

Nun möchte ich diesen Polygonflächen jeweils gerne ein Bild zuordnen. Weiß einer mit welcher Methode ich dieses Vorhaben umsetzen könnte?!

ich habe jede Seite des Würfels separat 


```
gBuffer.fillPolygon(new Polygon(xCoordsSeite1, yCoordsSeite1, 4));
```

gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit diesem Polygon ein Image zuzuweisen?!


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

LG Sandra


----------



## Marco13 (29. Nov 2007)

Ganz trivial: Das geht mit einem TexturePaint. Wenn die Texture auch noch richtig 3D-mäßig verzerrt werden soll, wird's kompliziert (u.U. SEHR kompliziert). Das nennt sich dann http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texture_mapping , und ist mit Java*2*D-Bordmitteln AFAIK erstmal nicht ohne einen gewissen Aufwand machbar.


----------



## Guest (30. Nov 2007)

*hust*

ähm... ich habe da wohl einen Tip/Denkfehler verbaut.... 

Es tut mir leid.. aber ich meinte einen 3D Würfel....


leider liegt da das Problem... gibt es dafür auch so eine Methode wie TexturePaint.. oder falls dieses Funktioniert kann du mir vllt eine BeispielcodeZeile zur Anwendung mal Posten.. denn die API ist in der Hinsicht etwas verwirrend... Und ich bin noch nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis gekommen...


Vielen Dank!


----------



## EgonOlsen (30. Nov 2007)

Da gibt es in Java2d nichts für. Das musst du selber bauen. Mehr findest du z.B. hier: www.java-forum.org/de/topic15423_wie-funktioniert-eigentlich-texture-mapping.html


----------



## Marco13 (30. Nov 2007)

Ja, am Ende ist alles 2D (NOCH   ) aber es geht darum, dass du eben nicht JOGL oder Java3D verwendest, sondern z.B. fillPolygon von Java2D. Dann hilft vielleicht EgonOlsen's Link - wie gesagt, das kann etwas aufwändiger werden.


----------



## Guest (30. Nov 2007)

ohje  das ist nicht gut 

sehr schade... aber danke.. ich werde mir den Link mal durchsehen!


----------

